

Ask HN: Tools to make an API from *any* website? - Trindaz

I'm searching for tools that let you automate the extraction of data from <i>any</i> website, which might mean making an API or RSS Feed out of <i>any</i> website. I'm thinking something similar to the old Dapper[1] or Mozenda[2]. Also, what I'm not searching for are scraping libraries and frameworks to use in an application that I would have to develop myself.<p>What are the tools available?<p>[1] http://www.crunchbase.com/company/dapper
[2] http://www.mozenda.com/
======
saiko-chriskun
<http://diffbot.com>?

~~~
Trindaz
Exactly the kind of tools I'm interested in. Thanks.

------
skram
Perhaps <http://www.scraperwiki.com> unless you need it to be real time.
Scraping: yes, develop or yourself: no.

------
nreece
( _shameless plus_ ) Our startup does exactly that, create RSS feed for any
webpage - <http://feedity.com>

------
Concours
<http://www.feedsapi.com> could be what you are looking for.

